# Mexico Reviews for December 2006



## KristinB (Dec 4, 2006)

*Updated*

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Herman East

Worldmark Coral Baja
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Robert Lawrence

The Grand Mayan Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Rita

Villa Del Palmar Flamingos
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Tom Lines

Moon Palace
Cancun
Review by: Tara Jacobs

Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Cheryl

Sol Mar Beach Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Randolph Hemsath

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Mike Aemmer


----------



## KristinB (Dec 20, 2006)

*Updated*

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Ken Rabidou

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

WIVC Alta Vista
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Jeff

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Erin


----------



## KristinB (Jan 1, 2007)

*Updated*

Grand Velas International
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Tara Jacobs

RHC/Park Royal Cozumel
Cozumel
Review by: Sandra DeMers

The Inn at Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: Jerry Herber

The Inn at Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: Mike Petra

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Joyce Becker

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Solaris Cabos
Los Cabos
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

